# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Prostatakrebs und die Frauen

## Reinardo

Hallo,

ueber dieses Problem denke ich nun seit einiger Zeit nach. 

In den ausliegenden Broschueren wird oft die "Einbeziehung der Partnerin in die Therapieentscheidung" gefordert. Keine Einladung zu Treffen der SHGs ergeht ohne das Willkommensgeheiss an die Partnerin. Und dann werden die mitgekommenen Frauen immer auch ganz besonders freundlich begruesst.

Was sich so liest und anhoert wie ein Hoeflichkeitserweis und eine Verbeugung vor der Weiblichkeit - ist es nicht vielmehr eine fein getarnte Zumutung, eine Noetigung ?

Die das schreiben sind alles aeltere Herren, die ihr Frauenbild aus der Kriegs- und Nachkriegszeit in die Neuzeit heruebergenommen haben. Sicherlich gibt es sie noch: die treuen, den Mann bis zu seinem Ende versorgenden und bei Krankheit pflegenden Frauen, die danach auch das Grab noch pflegen, aber sie sind in der Minderheit, eine Raritaet, am Aussterben begriffen 

Die moderne emanzipierte Frau hat Hera Lind gelesen. Sie sieht  ihre Vorbilder in  der bundesrepublikanischen Prominenz und Schickeria und orientiert sich am Partnerschaftsverhalten der Gruenen und der politischen Linken. Ihn intensiv pflegen? Das uebernehmen Pflegedienste oder er muss ins Heim.
Stirbt der  Mann, dann wird er verbrannt (wer soll denn das Grab pflegen?)  Die Trauer ist intensiv, aber kurz. Monate spaeter sieht man sie  mit ihrem naechsten Erlebnispartner, der moeglichst nicht die Fehler des alten haben soll.

Ich denke, wenn ich den Herren mit ihrer Verbeugung vor der Weiblichkeit zuhoere, immer an den alten Sir Clifford.

Dem englischen Adel angehoerend und noch ganz und gar den Werten des alten England verpflichtet, hatte er in guten Zeiten  Lady Chatterley geheiratet. Im Kriege schwer verwundet und an den Rollstuhl gefesselt, war er zu normalen Liebesdingen nicht mehr faehig und wollte nun von seiner Frau ihr Einverstaendnis erbitten, mit ihm ein aufrechtes, geregeltes Leben zu fuehren. Er wuerde sogar ein gelegentliches Liebesabenteuer tolerieren, sofern es nur diskret geschaehe.
 Lady Chatterley, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon eine geheime Liebesbeziehung mit  dem erfolgreichen Stueckeschreiber Michaelis unterhielt, sagte natuerlich "O ja, ich glaube, das tue ich, bestimmt".  Was sollte sie auch anderes sagen ? ? "Doch wie sollte sie wissen, was sie im naechsten Jahr empfinden wuerde? Wie konnte man Ja sagen fuer Jahre und Jahre im voraus? Dies kleine Ja, in einem Hauch verweht? Warum war man durch dieses Schmetterlingswort fest verkettet? Natuerlich waere es doch, wenn es verflattern wuerde, vergehen, und von anderen Jas und Neins abgeloest wuerde, wie Schmetterlingsgaukeln".

Schliesslich machte Lady Chatterley sich mit einem Waldhueter davon.
(Sir Clifford fand Trost und Zuwendung bei seiner Haushaelterin, aber sich mit ihr zu liieren verhinderte sein Standesduenkel, war undenkbar).

Fuer mich ist nicht Lady Chatterley  sondern Sir Clifford  in seiner Tragik und Schicksalhaftigkeit die Hauptfigur in diesem grossartigen Roman von D.H. Lawrence.
Und unsere  Frauen hat er - in die kulturelle Zukunft vorausschauend - (D.H.Lawrence war ein Kulturpessimist)  realistischer  eingeschaetzt als die alten Herren, denen "die Einbeziehung der Frau in die Therapieentscheidung" so ganz besonders am Herzen liegt. 

Gruss aus dem bis vorgestern sonnigen Spanien. Nach 9 (!) Monaten der erste Regen. Welche Freude und Erleichterung in der Landwirtschaft. In den ausgetrockneten Flussbetten fliesst Wasser. 

Reinardo

----------


## wassermann

oh mann !!!

----------


## Michael

> oh mann !!!


genau!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Boerland

Hallo Reinardo,

Ich glaube, Du hast zu viel Sonne abbekommen. Vielleicht wird Dir der Regen guttun.
Aber irgendwie tust Du mir leid!

Hinrich

----------


## rietzy

ach mann reinardo, wie frustriert muß jemand sein der mit solchen gedanken rumläuft . du tust mir leid

rietzy

----------


## HorMuch

An alle Lästermäuler -

diese Ecke wurde als Plauderecke eingerichtet, mit der Basis, dass man hier seine Gedanken und Hypothesen ungeniert veröffentlichen kann (so man will).

Und Ihr habt nichts anderes zu tun, als Eure nichtssagenden Textfragmente einzustellen.

Lieber eine Plaudertasche als eine Trantüte.


Reinardo ich wünsche, dass Du Dich von diesen Erbsenzählern nicht kopfscheu machen lässt.

*Mir geht es allerdings anders als Dir. Ich habe eine ganz tolle Frau und sie leidet unter meiner Krankheit viel mehr als ich.*
HorstMUC(H)

----------


## Paul-Georg

Hallo Reinardo,
schade, du hast anscheinend immer die falschen Frauen kennengelernt.
Vielleicht stehst du auch nur auf minderheiten?
Dein Beitrag ist eine üble Beleidigung an alle Frauen, welche fest an der Seite ihres Partners stehen.
Schade um dich und deine gesinnung
Paul-Georg

----------


## HorstK

*...und die Frauen* *??*

----------


## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Apreciado Don Reinardo,

ich beneide Dich, dass Du bei diesem deutschen Novemberwetter in Spanien leben kannst. (Yo era residente de este país tan marvilloso y lo quiero muchisimo.)

Nun aber zur Sache:  Ich bin einer der "alten Herren, denen die Einbeziehung der Frau in die Therapieentscheidung" so ganz besonders am Herzen liegt.  ---  Ich kenne aus unserer SHG eine ganze Reihe von Frauen, die mit ihrem Partner in einer glücklichen Liebesbeziehung leben, die von seinem Prostatakrebs vergleichbar betroffen sind wie er und die in allen von Dir aufgezeigten Eigenschaften und Verhaltensmustern der Lady Chatterley voll widersprechen.

Es seid Ihr drei, die mit dieser Verallgemeinerung ein ganz und gar unrealistisches Frauenbild zeichnen, nämlich D.H. Lawrence, Sir Clifford und Du.

Ich nehme an, dass es Dir leichter fällt, die Schwierigkeiten in Eurer Beziehung zu ertragen, wenn Du versuchst, durch ein diffamierendes Frauenbild Eurer Situation etwas schicksalhaftes zuzuschreiben.

Ich bezweifle nicht, dass Eure Beziehung notleidend ist, aber wenn Du der Geschichte einmal nachgehst, wirst Du feststellen, dass die Anfänge dieser beklagenswerten Entwicklung aus einer Zeit stammen, die deutlich vor Deiner Krebsdiagnose liegt.  Der Krebs ist nicht die Ursache dieser Situation, sondern er hat vielleicht eine bestehende Symptomatik verstärkt.

Ich kann Dir nur raten, Euch einen guten Paartherapeuten zu suchen, um zu versuchen, mit dessen Hilfe so viel wie möglich zu reparieren.

Ein anderer Weg wäre, sich das folgende Buch zu beschaffen und sorgfältig zu studieren:  Michael Lukas Moeller, Die Wahrheit beginnt zu zweit.  Das Paar im Gespräch, rororo 9153.  Wenn Euch an der Verbesserung Eurer Beziehung liegt, könnt Ihr auch als Autodidakten viel erreichen.

Und schließlich kannst Du mich - wenn Du magst - gerne anrufen.  Du erreichst mich unter 06252 72769.  In diesem Falle würde ich Dich jedoch bitten, vorher auf unserer KISP-Homepage unter "Uwes Themen" den Beitrag "Liebe und Sexualität" zu lesen, damit Du in etwa weißt, auf was bzw. wen Du Dich einlässt, wenn Du mich anrufst.

Herzliche Grüße

Gerd

----------


## Michael

> Die das schreiben sind alles aeltere Herren, die ihr Frauenbild aus der Kriegs- und Nachkriegszeit in die Neuzeit heruebergenommen haben. Sicherlich gibt es sie noch: die treuen, den Mann bis zu seinem Ende versorgenden und bei Krankheit pflegenden Frauen, die danach auch das Grab noch pflegen, aber sie sind in der Minderheit, eine Raritaet, am Aussterben begriffen 
> Reinardo


Hallo,
ich zähle mich nun wirklich nicht zu den älteren Herren auch wenn mein Frauenbild aus der Nachkriegszeit stammt und trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass die s.g. "guten" Frauen heute in der Minderheit sind. Dein Feindbild , Reinardo, würde eher zu dem männlichen Geschlecht paßen (evtl. ein Vorurteil von mir).
Ansonsten erinnern mich Deine Ausführungen an das alte Gejammer: "Früher war alles besser", womit schon der gute Sokrates vor 2400 Jahren geirrt hat. Auch wenn er damit die Jugend meinte, sehe ich hier viele Parallelen zu Frauen, Männern, Ausländern, Spaniern u.s.w.

Sokrates: " Unsere Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute widersprechen den Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren die Lehrer"

Gruß
Michael

----------


## renegat

> Hallo Horst,
> 
> wenn Du sagst
> 
> so hast Du damit ordentlich recht.
> 
> Aus diesem Grunde werden ja nun so viele Gedanken zu Reinardos Gedanken ungeniert veröffentlicht.


Hallo Mitstreiter,

ich stelle fest, daß ihr auf diesem Gebiet wirklich banausenhaft argumentiert.
Hallo Reinardo, schließe mich Horsts Ausführungen an.

renegat

----------


## HorMuch

-----Die andere Seite der Medaille?-----


Folgenden Fall habe ich aus einem Bekanntenkreis erfahren:

Frau erhält Diagnose BRUSTKREBS.

Sagt das zu Hause Ihrem Mann.

Reaktion des Mannes: "Du musst Dich schnellstens operieren lassen, sonst können wir nicht in Urlaub fahren".



Horst

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Reinardo, 
ja mei, hattest Du einen schlechten Tag? Wir haben  8 Jahre auf Mallorca gelebt und ich weiß, dass manchen Menschen der erste Regen nach Monaten voller Sonnenschein aufs Gemüt schlägt.
Aufgefallen ist mir, dass sich bisher keine Frau zu Worte gemeldet hat, da siehst Du mal, wie tolerant diese so erbärmlichen Wesen sind. Du sprichst von der Minderheit, von der Rarität, vom Aussterben begriffen. !!!Ja, wo schwebst Du denn?, solltest Du es wirklich versäumt haben, zu Frauen ein verständnisvolles Verhältnis aufgebaut zu haben?
In unserem Bekanntenkreis gelte ich als Powerfrau, und ich halte mich durchaus für modern (selbst im Greisenalter von  nunmehr 60 Jahren) mit der Emanzipation kann ich weniger anfangen, weil ich festgestellt habe, dass die meisten Männer Probleme haben, sich zu emanzipieren, also halte ich mehr davon, wenn innerhalb einer Partnerschaft jeder seine  Stärken einbringt, stell Dir vor, das kann hervorragend funktionieren. 
Und im übrigen, für die meisten Frauen gilt noch immer der Satz: in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten, ach Du armer Mensch, anscheinend hast Du so etwas noch nicht kennen gelernt, leider habe ich keine Zeit Dich zu bedauern, bin nämlich ununterbrochen damit beschäftigt, für meinen Mann ein Überlebenskonzept zu entwickeln.  Hera Lind habe ich auch noch nicht gelesen, weil ich wie die meisten Frauen immer damit beschäftigt war unser Lebensschiff zu steuern, dass mein Mann befeuert hat.  
Zu Lady Chatterley fällt mir nur noch ein, ach ja, das hat vermutlich jeder von uns mal im Mittelalter gelesen, ist das für Dich noch aktuell? Ja, ja, der Sir Clifford ist wirklich eine tragische Gestalt.
Zu allem anderen kann ich nur sagen, ja , wo lebst Du denn?, Es gibt da den Spruch:
HÜTE DICH VOR STURM UND WIND UND DEUTSCHEN DIE IM AUSLAND SIND:
Bist Du da in so eine Schicki-Micki Gruppe geraten, ja da bist Du selber schuld, wenn Dir diese Oberflächlichkeit gefällt,  
Kurzum,.  Deinem   Bericht ist zu entnehmen, dass Du Probleme mit den Frauen hast, aber doch bitte keine Verallgemeinerungen,   
und noch etwas zu allerletzt,  viele Frauen und auch ich werden Ihren Mann bis zur letzten Minute begleiten und sind anschließend garantiert nicht auf der Suche nach einem Blender, wie umgekehrt.
Christine

----------


## Schorschel

> viele Frauen und auch ich werden Ihren Mann bis zur letzten Minute begleiten und sind anschließend garantiert nicht auf der Suche nach einem Blender, wie umgekehrt.
> Christine


Hallo Reinhard,

ich glaube, dass es mehr Frauen gibt, die ihre Männer voller Fürsorge bis zum bitteren Ende begleiten, als es Männer umgekehrt tun würden. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass es Männern schwerer fällt, hilflos zuschauen zu müssen, wenn ein geliebter Mensch leidet?! 

Alles Gute ins wunderschöne Moreira wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## renegat

> Hallo Renegat,
> 
> wenn Du mich so unvollständig zitierst wirkst Du sehr sinnverzerrend (um nicht banausenhaft zu sagen)
> 
> Zitier doch bitte komplett.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Hallio Dieter,

auch wenn ich komplett zitiere kommt dabei nichts anderes heraus. Ich bedaure es sehr, daß man(n)/Frau sich über Reinardos Beitrag nur oberflächliche Gedanken macht. Man(n)/Frau sollte sich einmal die Mühe machen und die statistischen Zahlen über Scheidungen und deren Ursachen zu Gemüte führen. "Bis daß der Tod uns scheidet"!? Viele Partnerschaften/Ehen gehen schon bei der ersten finanziellen Belastung in die Hose, von schweren seelischen Belastungen (Krankheiten) wollen wir doch garnicht reden.
Schön wenn alle überzeugt sind, daß ihre Lebensgemeinschaft bis zum Ende funktioniert und mit Liebe gefüllt ist, doch daraus einen anders denkenden mitleidig zu belächeln ist nicht geschmackvoll.

Schade das viele nach dem Abi oder Studium die Zwangslektüre Kant "Die reale Vernunft", Freud oder Nietzsche nicht weiter verfolgt haben, hätten sie doch bestimmt besser lautende Kommentare gefunden.

Gruß renegart

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Dieter,

nach den Angaben im öffentl. Profil müßte der Mann aus Moraira (Spanien) 74 jahre alt sein.

Gruß, Horst

----------


## merri1at

Hallo!
Ich bin von dieser Debatte ziemlich unangenehm berührt, und ich glaube auch, dass es mehr Frauen so geht. 
Wir LEIDEN ja mit, können nicht helfen und wissen nur, dass wir den geliebten Partner viel früher als je gedacht durch diese unselige Krankheit verlieren werden.
Marie

----------


## renegat

> Wir LEIDEN ja mit, können nicht helfen und wissen nur, dass wir den geliebten Partner viel früher als je gedacht durch diese unselige Krankheit verlieren werden.
> Marie


Hallo Marie,
Dein Denken und Verhalten ehrt Dich. Es basiert bestimmt auf Erziehung, Charkter und Weltanschauung. Leider ist die Zahl derer, denen diese Eigenschaften zu Eigen sind auf ein Minimum geschrumpft. Unsere Gesellschaft und gesamtes soziales Umfeld haben dabei sicherlich einen gehörigen Anteil an dieser Entwicklung. Aus diesem Grund setze ich mich auch mit unangenehmen Themen auseinander, obwohl es ganz und gar meinem Naturell widerspricht.

Spätestens wenn Gevatter Hein an unserem Bett steht und uns freundlich anlächelt sollten wir erkennen, was wir alles falsch machten.

Sic transit sit Gloria Mundi ist dann der Schlußsatz

Gruß renegat

----------


## Holger

Guten Abend,




> Leider ist die Zahl derer, denen diese Eigenschaften zu Eigen sind auf ein Minimum geschrumpft.


Ist das wirklich so?
Wie lässt sich das belegen?
m. E. wirkt das wie ein "gefühltes Minimum" ...

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Lieber Renegat,

im Deutschen ist ein Renergat ein Abtrünniger, ein Abweichler.  Ich nehme mal an, dass Du Dir bei der Wahl dieses Pseudonyms etwas gedacht hast.

"Hallo Marie,
Dein Denken und Verhalten ehrt Dich. Es basiert bestimmt auf Erziehung, Charkter und Weltanschauung. Leider ist die Zahl derer, denen diese Eigenschaften zu Eigen sind auf ein Minimum geschrumpft." ---  Woher weißt Du das eigentlich?  Hast Du etwa eine Doppelblindstudie gemacht?

"Spätestens wenn Gevatter Hein an unserem Bett steht und uns freundlich anlächelt sollten wir erkennen, was wir alles falsch machten."  ---  Spätestens dann wirst Du erkennen müssen, dass Deine obige Aussage falsch ist.

"Sic transit sit Gloria Mundi" oder das, was man dafür gehalten hat.

Herzliche Grüße

Gerd

----------


## Patrick

> Guten Abend,
> 
> 
> 
> Ist das wirklich so?
> Wie lässt sich das belegen?
> m. E. wirkt das wie ein "gefühltes Minimum" ...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Hallo Holger,
ich sehe dies genau wie du !

T.w. werden hier Meinungen eingestellt und als das A+O dargestellt mit Bezug auf fiktive Romanfiguren.. ( hab da garnicht weitergelesen )

Ich kann aus meinem Bekanntenkreis nur sagen, das ich einige Frauen kenne
die sich für ihren Partner aufopfern und ich nicht wüßte ob ICH, wenn ich jemals in diese Situation kommen würde, diese Kraft hätte.

Und zu der Sache der Lebenserfahrung.. ich sage mal das es auch eine Sache der Liebe ist.
Meine Pysiotherapeutin ist blutjunge 26 Jahre alt und kümmert sich seit 2 Jahren um ihren Querschnittsgelähmten FREUND ( nicht Ehemann ) der an dem Tag verunglückte als sie ihre erste gemeinsame Wohnung beziehen wollte. ( Dies noch zum Thema Schicksal )

Man sollte bei diesem heiklen Thema alles tun aber nicht pauschalisieren oder es zu einem Generationsproblem machen.

Wir alle müssen mit unserer Krankheit leben einige schaffen es prima, andere
so lala und andere zerbrechen daran. Warum soll es den Partner/Innen anders gehen ?

Gruss

P.

----------


## wassermann

Ein peinlicher Austausch. Dass frustrierte Männer sich äußern dürfen, ja sollen, ist unbestritten, Horst. Wen frustriert die Krankheit nicht? Aber wo wurden hier Erbsen gezählt?
Haltlose Pauschalurteile, noch dazu mit dumpen politischen Seitenhieben zu versehen (rot-grüne Zicken?), in das Forum zu setzen, sollte aber zumindest ebenso kommentierbar sein. Ich bleibe bei meiner Spontanäußerung, die wohlüberlegt ist und in ihrer Kürze den meisten der veröffentlichten Gedankengängen ebenbürtig scheint: "Oh Mann!"
Renegat, ich glaube, wir haben  schon davon gehört, dass es auch "böse" Menschen gibt, sogar unter Frauen. Auch das interessegelenkte Handeln des Menschen ist nicht gänzlich unbekannt. "Homo homini lupus." Aber da sind ja wohl nur die Männer gemeint... (haha)
Oder hat deine Einlassung einen noch tieferen Sinn, der mir verborgen bleibt?
Wie dem auch sei, wir haben offenbar großen Bedarf an solchen Belanglosigkeiten, kleinen Hahnenkämpfen, ist ja schön so, wie die rege Beteiligung, auch meine, zeigt.  Männer halt...

----------


## Schorschel

> Schade das viele nach dem Abi oder Studium die Zwangslektüre Kant "Die reale Vernunft", Freud oder Nietzsche nicht weiter verfolgt haben, hätten sie doch bestimmt besser lautende Kommentare gefunden.
> 
> Gruß renegart


Hallo!

Da wird hier von H.D. Lawrence bis Kant mit allem Möglichen geprotzt. Soll das ein Beweis für Bildung sein? Oder - frei nach Freud - vielleicht doch nur das Messen, wer den Längeren hat?

Ich tendiere zu Letzterem ("Männer halt...", wie Wassermann zu Recht schreibt), und dabei fällt mir der Spruch ein, den ich als Student über dem Urinal meiner Stammkneipe gelesen habe und toll fand:

"Tritt näher - er ist kürzer als Du denkst!"

Herzliche Grüße an die Plauderecke von

Schorschel

----------


## zuerij

Na, DIESEN Reinardo kenn ich ja gar nicht......

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Schorschl,

nach der OP sowieso und kraftlos!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschl,
> 
> nach der OP sowieso und kraftlos!
> 
> Gruß Helmut


:-))

Schorschel

----------


## renegat

> Lieber Renegat,
> 
> im Deutschen ist ein Renergat ein Abtrünniger, ein Abweichler. Ich nehme mal an, dass Du Dir bei der Wahl dieses Pseudonyms etwas gedacht hast.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> Gerd


mit so viel Raektionen auf meinen bescheidenen Betrag habe ich bestimmt nicht gerechnet. Rudolf würde sich über solch eine Resonanz freuen.

Lieber Gerd, wenn Du über Renegaten schreibst, solltes Du Ursprung und deren Wirkungsweisen kennen. Da dies aber kein Bildungsforum ist, kann ich Dir mitteilen, daß ich mich bei der Wahl des Pseudonyms nur auf das medizinische beziehe.

Gruß renegat

----------


## renegat

> Hallo!
> 
> Da wird hier von H.D. Lawrence bis Kant mit allem Möglichen geprotzt. Soll das ein Beweis für Bildung sein? Oder - frei nach Freud - vielleicht doch nur das Messen, wer den Längeren hat?
> 
> "Tritt näher - er ist kürzer als Du denkst!"
> 
> Herzliche Grüße an die Plauderecke von
> 
> Schorschel


Hallo Schorschel,

kann Dir mitteilen, ich habe ein PC, keine Pn (Profilneurose).

Der Spruch gefällt mir, doch ich berechne lieber die Parabel, denn dabei habe ich eine höhere Trefferquote! ha,ha

Gruß renegat

----------


## gege54

Hallo
jetzt werde ich aber den PC ( in diesem Fall Computer) abschalten, denn heute habe ich mich genug in den Foren herumgetrieben. Nur soviel
Ich bin mittlerweile 30 Jahre verheiratet. An Scheidung habe ich noch nie gedacht, an Umbringen dagegen schon öfter. Aber nicht erst seit mein Mann krank ist, das gehört eben zu einer guten EHE.
Was glaubt Ihr wohl wen oder was  Ihr da an Eurer Seite habt? Natürlich haben wir den Tag nur erwartet, wo Ihr krank werdet, und wir haben an Euch auch nur diese paar Zentimeter geliebt die Euch jetzt den Dienst versagen. Irgendwann habt Ihr doch gemeinsam mit uns die Worte nachgeplappert: In guten wie in schlechten Tagen. Könnt Ihr Euch daran nicht mehr erinnern?
Anders herum: Wenn Ihr der Meinung seid wir lassen Euch in so einer Katastrophe hängen, wie würdet Ihr Euch verhalten wenn es anders herum wäre?? Na also!!
Die Krankheit ist es nicht allein die fertig macht, aber diese Sprüche wie: Mit mir ist eh nichts mehr los, ich bin zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen die schaffen einem. Das Leben spielt sich doch nicht nur  zwischen Bauchnabel und Knien ab. 
Ich denke die meisten Frauen werden mir recht geben.
Also nehmt uns lieber mal in den Arm, das brauchen wir nämlich jetzt am meisten. 
 gege 54

----------


## Günter Feick

An gege 54:

Sehr geehrte Dame,

Sie schlossen Ihren Beitrag mit - *"Ich denke die meisten Frauen werden mir recht geben".* 

Ich möchte Ihnen antworten, *ich denke die meisten Männer werden Ihnen auch zustimmen und danach handeln, wenn es an ihnen ist ihrer Partnerin zur Seite zu stehen.* 

Alles Gute Ihnen und Ihrem Gatten

Günter Feick

----------


## alf1910

> Hallo,
> ich zähle mich nun wirklich nicht zu den älteren Herren auch wenn mein Frauenbild aus der Nachkriegszeit stammt und trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass die s.g. "guten" Frauen heute in der Minderheit sind. Dein Feindbild , Reinardo, würde eher zu dem männlichen Geschlecht paßen (evtl. ein Vorurteil von mir).
> Ansonsten erinnern mich Deine Ausführungen an das alte Gejammer: "Früher war alles besser", womit schon der gute Sokrates vor 2400 Jahren geirrt hat. Auch wenn er damit die Jugend meinte, sehe ich hier viele Parallelen zu Frauen, Männern, Ausländern, Spaniern u.s.w.
> 
> Sokrates: " Unsere Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute widersprechen den Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren die Lehrer"
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Hallo, um nochmal etwas sachlich zu werden: Dies ist zwar kein Bildungsforum aber auch keins für Falschinformationen. Das Zitat stammt nicht von Sokrates, sondern von einem englischen Studenten
"It was crafted by a student, Kenneth John Freeman, for his Cambridge dissertation published in 1907 (http://falschzitate.blogspot.com/201...den-luxus.html) (Besserwissermode aus  :Blinzeln: )

----------

